# Can you work and study in HK at the same time?



## BeijingBecky (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi all,

I've not been able to find any information about regulations regarding working while living in Hong Kong as a foreign student. Is there any limitation to working while you study and vice versa? If I'm going to be moving to Hong Kong I get the feeling I'm going to need a part time job to even be able to afford to rent an apartment...


----------



## mnqmt3 (May 25, 2009)

I think on a working holiday visa you can study and work, but only for up to 3 months each position.


----------

